# Very pregnant snowshoe siamese... 'Kitty'



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello! I have posted once before on another thread, but thought I would start my own with some questions for you experts.

First, Kitty is my friends cat. She 'turned up' pregnant and my friend didnt feel it necessary to make her stay inside to have her kittens...or to feed her any quality food. My friend- whoI love dearly confuses me!! She said that she thinks its best that they have 'at least one litter' and never spayed her. But, she did declaw her. She pretty much let the cat get pregnant, and then just ignored the situation?? I dont know... confusing. SoI kept asking her how Kitty is doing, and going to check on her and the like. Finally, I asked if she would mind if I could take Kitty to my house to have her babies since she said that 'I just cant keep her inside' (I swear she wasnt trying).... 

So, long story short, I have her. My friend says she got pregnant around Easter... (Easter was April 12) I got Kitty last Sunday.

So: Her nipples are pink, milk when squeezed, and appear swollen. 2 days ago, she had a greenish smear in her lady parts that I cleaned out. She is snacking a lot (I bought her a high quality kitten food) but not eating excessively. She is vocal and affectionate by nature. Her belly is large. At least 3-4 in there. They are active and moving around. I haveset up a room for her and a box with soft towels andall that good Momma cat kinda stuff. 

So, I dont know what to expect or when- I keep thinking that Today will be the day- but it hasnt happened yet. 

Maybe I am impatient! I want babies! I guess I am worried that she is delaying her labor or something...

Any advice? Or is it just a waiting game?

Thank you!!



Mom to: 
10 year old boy-Nate
7 year old girl- Raven
13 year old black cat- Africa (skittish and 4 pounds!!)
3 year old beautiful calico- Emily (laid back sweetie)
1 baby Oranda goldfish- Captain (bubble blower)

 and hopefully will be keeping 1-2 of Kitty's babies!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya is she a pedigree snowshoe or pedigree siamese cat?

pics please! 

Green discharge, not too sure about that but my girl had that and her kits sadly never made the world. So Id take her to the vets to check her over as she mated witha outdoor cat sho hopefully hasnt caught any thing nasty


Glad you have taken her away from that women! No idea what she was on about!! Are you going to keep her? I hope you do! Have got got any birthing items ready?


----------



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some pics. I know she got her from a breeder, but I dont know about registrations and the like! Thanks for the kind words. I love her and want to keep her, but I dont think that my friend will Ok on that...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya shes def not a Siamese, and she doesnt look like the English snowshoes that I have seen, but they might be different over there??

Are you going to spay her after? otherwise you are looking at 5 litters per year......!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think she resembles a snowshoe - not a good one though. She's certainly very pregnant, I hope they are alright - I don't like the sound of the green discharge either.

I'm glad you got her away from that woman, I imagine the breeder would be horrified if she knew the cat had been declawed! 

Liz


----------



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Hiya shes def not a Siamese, and she doesnt look like the English snowshoes that I have seen, but they might be different over there??
> 
> Are you going to spay her after? otherwise you are looking at 5 litters per year......!!


Huh.

Snowshoe Cat Breeders: Fanciers Breeder Referral List

She looks just like the cat in this llink. though I believe she is a blue point...

I am spaying her.


----------



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

and here
What Is A Snowshoe Siamese
Snowshoe Cat Rescue Network
Siamese Cat Breeder Siamese Kittens and Cats for Sale Applehead Cats Snowshoe Cats & Kittens
Snowshoe (Siamese Snowshoe) Kittens For Sale Cats For Sale By Responsible Snowshoe Cat Breeders

.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Glad you are spaying her 

As Liz said the green discharge isnt right, maybe pop her to the vets?

As I said, she looks different to the ones I have seen, I never said she was or wasnt


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Green discharge does not sound good at all. Get her to the vets asap 

And don't take offence, it doesn't matter whether she is/isn't or looks different to a snowshoe, the important thing is her and her kits.


----------



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you all! Off to the vets this afternoon! And Idont carewhat breed she is! I loveher and have to help!!

Much love,Marie


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Good luck and hope everything works out for you and kitty, she is very lucky to have you x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

do let us know if she is ok, fingers crossed,


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Hope all goes well at the vets!! x


----------



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well thevet sent us home saying everything was fine- it was mucus plug activity... 

Then, this afternoon while we were gone to my parents, she went into labor. I got home, found her in her spot inher room with 2 wet suckling kittens with their umbilical cords and full placentas intact. Then after removing those, I caould feel another kitten in her belly and a few minutes later that one was born breech but great!

Then, I SWEAR I felt another in her belly, but nothing since- and its been about 2 hours. She is happy, purring, and the kittens are dry and fluffy and oh so very very cute. Picsto come!

She is still bleeding a bit from her lady parts, and I felt deeply in her abdomen (she didnt mind at all!!) and havent felt any more kittens. But I SWEAR I felt it. Must have been fluid... 

Or I was hallucinating!!!!!

Thanks to all for your expertise, attention, and caring. You are helpful to all these randompeople that come to your forum as novices asking questions. We appreciate you!!!


Thank you again!

PS: She had 3- a gray and white, black and white, and all gray.... for you color experts...

The Tom was a DLH smokey black looking thing...

xox


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh congrats  I'd get her checked out by the vet just in case she does have a dead kit inside her still.

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats, I am so pleased she was ok and all the kittens are here. Can't wait to see pics.
Well done kitty  which ones do you think you will keep?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy, did it all be herself  x 
kits sound lovely!


----------



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

So far,I think I will keep the gray and white. But I have to sex them first... Not easy even if I use the mystic tree website as a reference. 

What is a good age to sex them at?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MarieFromOz77 said:


> So far,I think I will keep the gray and white. But I have to sex them first... Not easy even if I use the mystic tree website as a reference.
> 
> What is a good age to sex them at?


Beautiful!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Best time to sex them is when they are first born as everything is exaggerated from all the hormones coarsing throgh their systems (it makes the balls more obvious) after that I've found it gets really confusing and you start to doubt yourself until about 5-7 weeks when it all gets a bit clearer again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, they are very sweet, and mum is gorgeous,


----------



## MarieFromOz77 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!!! 

Thought at first they were all girls... but now, I think they are all boys?? I dont know. I think I need a pro to help!! lol All of their parts look the same- with 2 little bumps on the sides of where they are peeing from. 

Does that sound right?? lmao!! :cursing:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Gorg kittens! mother is beautiful too! love her eyes!:001_wub:


----------

